# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Ενας αθλος με διαρκεια

## Mauroslosk

Αληθεια ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι μα καλα ποιος ειμαι εγω για να ''αλλαξω'' και να γινω ο ''φυσιολογικος''.Το οτι γεννηθηκα και μεγαλωσα με αυτα τα σκατα στο κεφαλι μου μηπως τελικα ειναι στην μοιρα του καθενος να το ζει με ηλιθιο τροπο η οχι.Θελω να πω πως υπαρχουν ποσα ειδει ανθρωπων μεσα σε αυτα ειναι και οι ψυχολογικες παθησεις και ουτο καθεξης.Απλα μηπως πρεπει να αποδεχτω πως οκ, ειμαι προβληματικος,ανισοροπος και αλλα πολλα αλλα οπως ολοι μας σιγουρα εχουμε κατι καλο,εστω κατι. οποτε συνεχιζεις την ζωη σου ετσι.Η φραση ειμαι καλα μπορει να ειναι ξεχωριστη για τον καθενα.Τι σημαινει αλλαζω?Πιστευω ειναι ενας διαρκεις αγωνας ειδικα σε ποιο βαριες περιπτωσεις.Δεν εχω ιδεα τι μπορει να με αλλαξει πραγματικα.Οταν ολα γυρο μου βρωμανε.Ασχημα γεγονοτα και καταστασεις μονο αυτο να σκεφτεις πεφτει η ψυχολογια σου.Ετσι ειναι το σκαρι μου.Πες με ανασφαλη και αδυναμο ειναι και αυτη μια οπτικη.
Η αλλη οπτικη πια ειναι?Να τα σβησω ολα?Να μην με νοιαζει γυρο μου τι γινεται να αδιαφορισω?Να μην δινω βαση σε αυτα που νιωθω απεντη σε εμενα και τους γυρο μου?Δηλαδη που αποσκοπει ολος αυτος ο αγωνας του να γινεις καλα.Απλα φορας μια μασκα?Μια ασπιδα?Προσπαθεις να απωθησεις ΤΙ?Μια μαυριλα που εχεις νιωσει στο πετσι σου καλα?Αυτη την εμπειρια που σου γαμησε μια μερα ξαφνικα το μυαλο?

Αληθεια υπαρχει κανεις που να το δουλεψε και να το καταφερε?Να το καταφερε πραγματικα ριζικα.
Φοβαμαι πως ολο αυτο το παρε δωσε με τους γιατρους και την επιστημη που διδασκουν ισως με βαλει σε εναν αλλο φαυλο κυκλο.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Οσο και να εκτιθεμαι τουλαχιστων αυτη η σελιδα λειτουργει καταλυτικά...Πρρρριτς.

----------


## SeDiatetagmeniYphresia

Πάντα μετράει ο αγώνας. Όποιος δεν αγωνίζεται, δε ζει.

----------

